# blue in the face



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi All,

Just a pic (quick & dirty) of a blue dialled 7005 I acquired some time ago, and just put on Roy's Black NATO (Thanks again Roy







)

The crystal needs a polish but the dial is perfect









I think it goes well with the NATO

Any one else have Blue?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes..........quite like that. The case shape in the pic reminds me of an old Connie Omega.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

You can never have enough blue....

D.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

David,

Love the Chrono


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Put that white dial 7006 with blue chapter on one of Roy's mesh straps: If I can get the back off I'll have a go at cleaning it up one day, btw the strap is very comfortable.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I got one of the mesh straps and thought it was excellent for value and looks. It looks very strong as well!


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

This might be my only blue watch.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Those mesh bracelets are very nice, got two now


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

The dial on this 7006 is a gorgeous deep blue with a hint of green - dark turquoise I suppose you'd call it:










It is on Roy's auction site if anyone likes it.

Si


----------



## cujimmy (Aug 27, 2003)

My blue one,


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Here's another blue one, a Tissot Tissonic, going well after getting a new battery. Looks good inside the case too - Geneve stripes on a battery driven watch?


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Here is another blue one, a Kraiko, very obscure Swiss brand, housing a Kelek auto movement. The continuous seconds are at 6, 6 hour counter at 11, minute counter at 2.30!

The watch is tiny overall for a 70s auto chrono.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Might be better if I added a photo. I now have it on a nice tan lizard strap which really suits it, must take another pic sometime.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

That's one pretty watch!


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Si, that Kraiko is a fine looking watch, what a nice change to see a dial change on a chrono, great. fred


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Check out this for a blue dial.

At first I thought it was a set of bathroom scales but no. It really is a watch


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

My favourite (and only) Japanese blue dial


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice looker Justin, just my kinda thing......


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Very very nice Justin - can you tell us a bit more about that one? It looks in phenomenal condition for (I'm guessing) a late 70s watch?

Cheers

Si

Thanks for the comments about the Kraiko - it was not a cheap watch but I trusted Roy on its valuation, difficult when there are no others available that you can compare with.

I like that Kraiko so much but often other people take a bit of convincing... beauty is in the eye of the beholder I suppose.

It is an extremely accurate watch, needing adjusted less than any other watch I own (quartz excepted!). However once in a while the change of date at midnight throws the sec hand / min hand alignment off for a while.

Seems to sort itself out after a bit though - I can leave this on a winder for a month and it will only be 40 secs or so out - in a month!

Si


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Andy - that Sicura is very interesting, is it yours or do you know any more about it?


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

Cheers Garry & Si,

The Bellmatic is a NOS 1977. I would love to wear it more but daren't in case I damage it


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Si - What is Kelek? Were thay an independant movement maker? Did they get bought out by someone?

Also what are the dimentions of the watch and what's the bph?

(sorry can't think of any more questions







)


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi all

Due to the restriction on the number of pics I can post at once I am dividing this post up.

This is not a good shot, I find this watch very hard to photograph, but I took it to show the lizard strap I have it on now.










This is a hard shot to get right, and I did not entirely succeed, but I was trying to give a rough idea of the size of other auto chronos of roughly the same era.

Heuer Carrera vs Kraiko:










Here is an extremely informative page for those interested in chronos, written by Dr Christoph Odzoba:

Chronograph history


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

The website discusses a wide range of movments including the Heuer cal 12 in the Carrera pictured above...










... and the Kelek in the Kraiko:





















> 1974 saw another interesting addition to the world of automatic chronographs:
> 
> Kelek presented their caliber D.B.K. 1369. With a diameter of only 11 lines (24.81 mm) and a height of 7.6 mm, this 21-jewel movement held the record as the smallest automatic chronograph for a very long time.
> 
> The rather uncommon positions of the date indication and the 30-minute- and 6-hour-recorders were a "trademark" of this caliber; another watch from this era which was made by Minerva also used the Dubois-DÃ©praz TDBK 1369 and had the same layout of the dial as the Kelek watch. (Remember that there was - and is - a very close cooperation between Kelek and Dubois-DÃ©praz; D-D produces some movements exclusively for Kelek, others are also available to other companies.)


The watch feels tiny on the wrist compared with all my other chronos, auto or not. It is 38mm across excluding crown.

Si


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

It is not a 21 jewel movement as in the quote though.

I have tried to find out as much as I can about this movement - I cannot find the other site I found about now but it also discusses the movement in my Kraiko and confirms it as a 1369 cal, 17j.

Here is the one in my own watch:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Si,

Where did you get the lizard strap, old mate? Mail me if you didn't get it from Roy


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's mine.

The strap is not a perfect match or the right size (18mm on 19mm) but doesn't pull hair!

David


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Very good David - it looks well on that strap, never would have thought of trying it on one of those. There seems to be more lume than I remember or do you live ina very high radiation area?









Stan: it is a Hirsch, they are readily available in jewelers everywhere, and I'm sure Roy can get you one.

I went in to a local jewellers for a looksie and there was a man there loading up those rotating displays from what looked to be a huge delivery of maily Hirsch straps. There were boxloads of them, and there was a huge range, lots of open ended ones, croc (real), lizard, and all sizes, 17mm, 19mm etc.

Good range for a tiny shop

The lizard above was open ended (no "normal ones in that size) and they glued it up in the shop. I now wish I had done it myself with some decent adhesive and a press of some sort as, see pic, one side has started to come apart - I hope I can sort it out ok


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Is that why the pups had two heads?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

just joining in the blue theme, very new to pic posting and watch photography!!

Jason M









http://www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp...selected=620289


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Jason

Try putting the properties of your link into the IMG button and the pic will fire straight up.

I'm afraid I can't help much with the photography. Mine is getting worse!









David


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

And on a silky smooth mesh strap.

Top quality and very comfortable.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I like that David, it looks great.


----------

